# nib holders



## Russianwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking for a place to buy universal fountain pen nib holders.

I recently bought some kits that have plastic nib holders that I just think feel cheap. Is there anywhere that sells universal nib holders (with or without nibs) that are metal?

I looked at AS and it looks like he is just selling the nib, not the holder. CSUSA looks like they are the nib and holder, but want to be sure before ordering. Also it looks like the holder has gold trim and I'd love to find them with silver trim as the kits are Platinum. Any help?


----------



## jskeen (Sep 5, 2008)

I can verify that the csusa nib does include the holder, feed and nib, and the holder is black enamel plated brass.  I wish I knew of a source for them either in chrome or no metal trim.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Russianwolf said:


> Looking for a place to buy universal fountain pen nib holders.
> 
> I recently bought some kits that have plastic nib holders that I just think feel cheap. Is there anywhere that sells universal nib holders (with or without nibs) that are metal?
> 
> I looked at AS and it looks like he is just selling the nib, not the holder. CSUSA looks like they are the nib and holder, but want to be sure before ordering. Also it looks like the holder has gold trim and I'd love to find them with silver trim as the kits are Platinum. Any help?



We have a 'Group Purchase' going on now for the metal Calligraphy Nib Inserts......there's a picture there showing what they look like.  Check out the Group Buy.......

If you want to get in on this buy let me know how many sets you'd like......


THANKS


----------



## thewishman (Oct 1, 2008)

The Golden Nib, Anthony has some great looking stuff.


----------

